

LinkedIn Violates CAN-SPAM - suking

Our company has a google apps account and recently terminated an employee and got rid of his email account. Now I get all his old email to our catch-all. LinkedIn will not let me unsubscribe from his updates to this email address without logging in - which I obviously can't do nor is it legal to make someone login to unsubscribe. Anyone from LinkedIn please take care of this - I get 5+ emails/day from his updates and groups he was in. This is a violation of CAN-SPAM.<p>Thanks.
======
paulhauggis
Here is a link to the can spam law:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAN-SPAM_Act_of_2003>

"any electronic mail message the primary purpose of which is the commercial
advertisement or promotion of a commercial product or service"

I don't think it violates the law because it's sending you updates to his
account (which he has contol over), not adverting for a service or product.

~~~
suking
So I can send emails all day long with an update to people to visit my site.
Since they get money if you go to their site I would consider it commercial.
Also - even if it isn't commercial - they should let you 1 click unsubscribe -
pretty scummy I cannot stop these emails.

